# Issues with my 721 to 522 upgrade



## kirk27 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have an obsolete 721 and it's replacement 522. I have a few issues that I am try to solve. Perhaps someone can help me.

I have many programs saved on the 721. It is now disconnected from the antenna (the two feeds were switched to the 522). I thought that I would be able to view the saved programs but I have a large box on the screen:

Attention 678
Acquiring data from satellite.
Please wait...

I have moved this 721 between accounts in the past. And I was able to view saved programs while the receiver was deactivated. But I cannot seem to get this to work now. 

Any ideas?


If I can get this to work, I would also like to change the remote address either on the 721 or on the 522. I have found many places that descirbe changing the address on the remote itself. But how do I change the address that is in the receiver(s)?


Lastly, I read the manual (OK, only parts of it) while waiting for my 522 to arrive. Can I use just any external USB drive with the 522? I have a juicy little 500GB drive that can use a new home.

thanks.


----------



## kwd57 (Jul 31, 2002)

On my 721, I just let it boot up and hit the PVR button and the recordings screen came up like normal. For the remote, hit the system info button on the 522 and aim the remote at the 522, then hit the record button and it should change the remote address to the remotes current address. I am not sure about the usb part. Somewhere I saw a post about the 522 being usb 1, if thats true, I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## kirk27 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you for replying. I was able to change the remote addresses. I set 1 to 5 and 2 was changed to 7. Both remotes show the proper address flashes. and the System Info screen shows the correct addresses for each. However, neither remote will function correctly.

My old 721 remote works the best for 522. But it doesn't use the UHF. BTW, the 721 remote is set to address 1.


Rebooting the 721 doesn't help, it still has the Acquiring screen. I wonder if I need to connect it to the antenna to get around the screen.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

When I have a bad rain fade and have the acquiring screen I just hit the DVR button twice and my list a recorded shows comes up...


----------



## kwd57 (Jul 31, 2002)

kirk27 said:


> Thank you for replying. I was able to change the remote addresses. I set 1 to 5 and 2 was changed to 7. Both remotes show the proper address flashes. and the System Info screen shows the correct addresses for each. However, neither remote will function correctly.
> 
> My old 721 remote works the best for 522. But it doesn't use the UHF. BTW, the 721 remote is set to address 1.
> 
> Rebooting the 721 doesn't help, it still has the Acquiring screen. I wonder if I need to connect it to the antenna to get around the screen.


If you have the 721 remote set on 1 it shouldn't work at all for the 522 if the addresses are set to 5 and 7. TV1 is IR only and TV2 will work IR and UHF. On the 721, I can hit the PVR button with no dish cables connected and while the screen says acquiring, it will still go to the recordings screen and play them with no problem. Are you certain the remote is correct for the 721? You should have the quick start instructions that came with the 522 that has all the steps to set the remote and receiver addresses step by step.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

try pressing the menu button, and go into the DVR list from there.


----------

